# HELP!! Billing Meds acquired frm Compounding Pharmacy



## g.fairchild (Apr 15, 2010)

I am so exasperated.  My Provider decided to cut costs so he began to purchase generic version of Morphine Sulfate (and other drugs) compounded by a local compounding service.  The NDC on these drugs does not correlate with any of the commercially prepared as listed on the FDA's website. We have been billing these drugs with a J3490 as Medicare told us we "had" to because they were compounded.

Many of our WC MCO's do not want to pay on this code (J3490) and are insisting we use the J2275 for the Morphine Sulfate....

I am so frustrated....does ANYONE OUT THERE use a Compounding Service?? How do you bill your drugs??  We are having this issue with our Hyaluronic acid too, as it is not the commercial Hyalgan...

PLEASE HELP...I am at my wits end ...

PS: Thanks for any and all assistance....


----------

